# Easy Loader Kennels



## cinrds (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about them? I was looking to get one to put in the back of a Surburban. 


http://www.easyloaderkennels.com/


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*easy loader*

I considered one of these a few years back. They appear to be just like varikennels. There are no insulation, cooling qualities and would be more cumbersome than 2 seperate varikennels at a cost of more than 2 seperate varikennels. I decided against them for that reason.


----------

